# Salmon in new Smoker



## bearswoodshop (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been smoking the salmon in my offset brinkman for a couple years now with great results.  A few days ago, picked up a Smoky Mountain gas smoker at Mendards and had to try the salmon on it.  Man, so easy, fast and no messin with the charcoal, and the results were perfect.  I bought the smoker just for summer sausage and jerky, but may have to try a few more things.  The recipe I use is: 1 cup brown sugar, 2 tablespoons salt and about 1 tablespoon lemon pepper seasoning.  Turns out great every time, when it flakes, it's done.  Oh, I mix up the rub, cover the fillets very thick and shrink wrap them for about an hour in the fridge, then let them come up to room temp before cooking.   :D


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

Bear, Check out my "Maple Glaze for Salmon" recipe in this thread.


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 18, 2006)

Bear,

Did my first smoker this week (not counting the 800 cigars over the years) w2hich was a chicken.

Now I want to try Salmon.  When you smoke a salmon filet do you flip it midway?


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't Tim8557, leave it skin side down the whole time and it should come out great.  I always filet the skin off, and try and remove all the dark colored flesh as well, seems to taste better.  When it starts to show some white stuff on top, or starts to flake, it's done.  Seems to be a short cook time on salmon filets.  Be warned, this can be quite addictive, and once or twice a week, you will be summoned to fix salmon.  BEAR


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 8, 2006)

How long on the average do you smoke the salmon?  Do you add anything to the water? I love salmon and cant wait to start smoking some.


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine seem to take about 30 to 45 min.. I don't use any liquid when doing salmon, never tried it, but I don't see how it would hurt anything.  BEAR


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 10, 2006)

Bear,

Do you brine your Salmon, before you smoke?


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 11, 2006)

Y2K, no brine, just the brown sugar, lemon pepper and some salt.  I was in a hurry to fix salmon a couple nights ago,  :roll:  (playing on the computer to long) and just mixed up the rub, applied it to both sides of the filets, let it sit for about 10 min. (sugar started to melt) smoked at 250 to 300 and they came out great.  The key is to take them off just when they are done, don't let them dry out.  I use a flashlight and look through the top vent hole, take a long metal fork and see if they will flake easily in the thickest part, there will also be some white stuff (oil I guess) seems to appear on top when they are done.  Hope this helps.  BEAR


----------



## smoking falcon (Feb 12, 2006)

mmmm... smoked salmon!

I never really liked salmon till I had it smoked. You're making me Hungry Boy!


----------



## gremlin (Jun 6, 2006)

I smoked some salmon the other day and it turned out great but it was more  "cooked smoked salmon"  than what I was trying for. It was great on bagels/ buns with my homemade hot sauce and other fixins
I didn't use a brine or cure sssoooo I guess I will try Brining next :roll: .
Also did three cornish hens,two chickens and a wheel of homemade spicey wild goose sausage left it in too long. Got to remember to use a watch.  
 timing is everything


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2006)

Gremlin, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums. Please take a moment and visit "Roll Call" and introduce yourself to the rest of the members.

What were you trying to achive with you salmon? You state that "it was 'more cooked smoked salmon' than what I was trying for". If you where trying to replicate what you find in the grocey store, you will need to do a "cold smoke" with the food chamber temp. under 180*F.


----------



## gremlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Earl thanks for the response.
I guess I made gravlox not really thinking about the end result just all pumped up to try the smoker. I can tell ya that smoker was a lot hotter than the 180 deg temp you recommended :lol: 
and yep I  wanted the soft reddish smoked salmon that is available in the gocery store and that will be my goal... to get that kind of product from the next attempt. 
I am still gettin to know my Bradley smoker, it's gonna take a while
 A big hello to all on the forum and don't be strangers. 
Thanks again


----------



## joed617 (Jun 7, 2006)

Gremlin, whre you trying to make "Lox"?


----------



## gremlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi  Joe:
Yes I was 
But it became Gravlox..as I said  it turned out great couldn't save any  it got eaten so fast just wasn't what I was expecting


----------

